# 

## Alisca

,  : 
   4-   30   .  1      , ,     ,     .     ?    20  ,    20 ?    ,     ?     2-3   ,        ,     .  :Frown:

----------


## ABell

... .

----------

> ,


         .....

----------


## Alisca

,  ,      ..

----------


## ABell

,        .  (15%).   ,   .

----------

